# Deploying program with earlier .net framework version



## sakumar79 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi,
   I have created a VB.net program using VB.Net 2010 express edition. Reason for using vb is because I may have to recode it at a later date for VBA... Now, this version of VB.Net requires .NET framework version 4. But I want to be able to deploy the program on Windows 98SE systems, which is supported on version 2 of .NET framework only...  Is it possible to tweak any settings to compile with .NET framework version 2?

Thanks in advance
Arun


----------



## abhijangda (Sep 24, 2010)

i dont think you can downgrade .NET framework version coz it will require full change in program code. instead use that version of VB .NET which supports .NET framework 2, i think it will VB 2002. or use VB 6.0.


----------



## sakumar79 (Nov 5, 2010)

Actually, it is possible... I found out how to do it a few days back, but could not check it until today... 

We have to go to Projects Menu-->project properties... In the Compile tab, go for the advanced compile options button... there will be a new menu with the last entry "target framework"... Set it for .NET framework 2.0 which is the last supported version for Windows 98... Reset the references if the project is existing and compile it...

Arun


----------

